# Garland, TX - BJ - ID#A176983



## Debi (Feb 8, 2009)

This little girl is at the Garland, TX animal control - from what I understand, they have been trying to reach the owners, and either have not been able to reach them or they are not responding.

BJ will be released on 4/17/15 - she does have multiple health concerns, she is not spayed and they say is about 8 years old - trying to get more info, but that is all that I have now.

Is anyone able to help her? SCMR does not have any contacts in that area. Garland is outside of Dallas. We are willing to take her if we can get someone to pull her and help with transport to Chattanooga, TN.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh so sad. Hopefully someone can help this little one.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I have some additional info from animal control:

“Very thin--able to see microchip through skin! Mats around face and on feet/legs. Conjunctivitis and hazy corneas in both eyes. Nails overgrown. Periodontal disease. Clipped matts from feet and around eyes, trimmed nails, bnp oo OU. Fed canned food.”


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:it makes my heart break, I hope someone on here can help. This precious little girl deserves a loving home I wish I lived closer I'd help


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:crying 2: Poor precious little one. 
Praying that someone is close enough to help her.
Please.....:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh that is so sad.


----------



## Kolby's Mom (Dec 24, 2014)

Check with Pilots and Paws, they will fly dogs in need across the country.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Kolby's Mom said:


> Check with Pilots and Paws, they will fly dogs in need across the country.



Yes they are a great group and we have used them many times. Things have to fall into place for it to work for them though. Someone has to meet them at the airport - we don't have anyone to pull this girl from animal control. She needs to go to a vet, we don't have anyone to take her to a vet. We are working on all of this, so we are hopeful.

And we need for her to be sent to TN - most pilots will fly about 300 miles, so to fly that far will likely take 3-4 pilots - it takes a lot of coordination to get that arranged.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Debi, might want to post this on FB.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Debi, might want to post this on FB.



Thanks Marti, good suggestion!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debi I just prayed this will all line up and this little one will soon be in a home.
Please keep us updated


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I live in Arkansas and would be willing to help with transport if that would help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in to see if that little fluff is safe now


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Checkin in for an update...?
Hope someone was close enough to help her rayer:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I keep checking too. It's hard to be left hanging when you are no place near and unable to help but have been made aware of such a serious and sad situation.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I don't see this baby on there website anymore. I wonder if a rescue pulled her.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Checkin for Any news on where she went?
Hope she's safe.


----------

